# Happy Birthday Yen!!



## gripen (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday Yen! I hope you can share another 41 with us.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good one Yen, Happy birthday!


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## RevWillie (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a GREAT Birthday Yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all.



gripen said:


> I hope you have a wonderful birthday Yen! I hope you can share another 41 with us.


and hope to still be keeping mantis then  if I'm still alive :wheelchair:


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 28, 2012)

:happybday: :happybday: Happy birthday yen!!!!!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I've been receiving 3-in-1 ( Chritmas, B'day, and New Year) wishing cards from friends and relatives.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday! You share your birthday with my godson. Today he is 1. As my mom used to tell me, "Keep on truckin". :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Happy Birthday! You share your birthday with my godson. Today he is 1. As my mom used to tell me, "Keep on truckin". :lol:


Haha thanks. I've been tryin to "Keep on holdin" :lol: 

Now i will remember your godson birthday for the rest of my life


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Haha thanks. I've been tryin to "Keep on holdin" :lol:
> 
> Now i will remember your godson birthday for the rest of my life


...and I, yours.


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yen: If you can handle another birthday wish, I will add mine from SoCal. To the best of you on your special day!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 28, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YEN!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Yen: If you can handle another birthday wish, I will add mine from SoCal. To the best of you on your special day!


Never enough Rich  Thank you and Happy New Year to you and your family too.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Yen,

I hope you are having a wonderful day, and I hope you are not working today! Happy Birthday.

Tammy

p.s. 41 is still young!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 28, 2012)

祝你生日快乐 Yen! 愿你有一个伟大的日子，新年快乐！

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Hi Yen,
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful day, and I hope you are not working today! Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tammy. Unfortunately it is my working Friday :yawn: thankfully short hour today.

Will celebrate in Chinatown later tonight. haha 41-year-young then :blush:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> 祝你生日快乐 Yen! 愿你有一个伟大的日子，新年快乐！
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew! Happy New Year to you too.

Yen = 愿 = 'Wish'


----------



## Danny. (Dec 28, 2012)

Feliz cumpleaños! Happy Birthday Yen!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a blast!!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy B-Day one more time from me Yen haha lol ....



AndrewNisip said:


> 祝你生日快乐 Yen! 愿你有一个伟大的日子，新年快乐！
> 
> All the best,
> Andrew


W.T.F Andrew knows Chinese lol .. Oh Oh oh is Google translator haha


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Yen. Hope you have fun in Chinatown.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Tammy. Unfortunately it is my working Friday :yawn: thankfully short hour today.
> 
> Will celebrate in Chinatown later tonight. haha 41-year-young then :blush:


Check your inbox. First drink's on me. Enjoy.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Feliz cumpleaños! Happy Birthday Yen!


Feliz año nuevo! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a blast!!!!


Thanks Jude. Quite a bit of mantis loot you have this year hehehe....


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Happy B-Day one more time from me Yen haha lol ....
> 
> W.T.F Andrew knows Chinese lol .. Oh Oh oh is Google translator haha


haha Albert, that probably explain the '伟大'的日子 --&gt; Great day? But is the thought that count  Thanks again Albert


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Happy birthday Yen. Hope you have fun in Chinatown.


Thanks! Yeah i wil certainly pig out tonight! ^_^


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Check your inbox. First drink's on me. Enjoy.


Hey thanks man you really don't have to! If you ever stop by HOuston let me know  

p/s: the ghost ooth hatched :clap:


----------



## twolfe (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> haha Albert, that probably explain the '伟大'的日子 --&gt; Great day? But is the thought that count  Thanks again Albert


I think Andrew mentioned once that he was taking Chinese. If he's even close to being accurate, then I'm impressed.

Yen, I hope you still aren't at work now!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Yen!


----------



## Plex (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Yen, hope you have a great night!!!


----------



## Miomantis (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay! Happy Birthday ^_^


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all.



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Yen, I hope you still aren't at work now!


Almost Tammy, about time to go....


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Hey thanks man you really don't have to! If you ever stop by HOuston let me know
> 
> p/s: the ghost ooth hatched :clap:


what's this? u took a ghost ooth from him :huh: instead of waiting for one from me?  JK lol have a nice celebratory gathering or whatever u r abt to leave for...


----------



## hierodula (Dec 28, 2012)

happy happy birthday!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2012)

agent A- I'm sorry that you weren't able to deliver the goods.  He probably really liked his gift card though. :lol: Anybody could find _something _to buy from Rebecca. Sometimes people want what they want when they want it. It was part of a trade, anyways (waiting on my double shield ooth to hatch). How long should it take if laid 11-11? I'm starting to worry, but usually larger species will have a longer incubabtion time, so I'm not sure

Yen- I am glad the ghost ooth hatched for you. Good luck with the other one. It is from a positively fertile female, so you should have no problems. I don't plan on making any trips to Houston in the near future, but if I do I will come a knockin'. I know where you live.


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> agent A- I'm sorry that you weren't able to deliver the goods.  He probably really liked his gift card though. :lol: Anybody could find _something _to buy from Rebecca. Sometimes people want what they want when they want it. It was part of a trade, anyways (waiting on my double shield ooth to hatch). How long should it take if laid 11-11? I'm starting to worry, but usually larger species will have a longer incubabtion time, so I'm not sure
> 
> Yen- I am glad the ghost ooth hatched for you. Good luck with the other one. It is from a positively fertile female, so you should have no problems. I don't plan on making any trips to Houston in the near future, but if I do I will come a knockin'. I know where you live.


it's cause u feed your male ghosts steriods

my problem is all my ghost females r adults but my males r only subadult

idk who said the females have an xtra molt but whoever did was WRONG


----------



## aNisip (Dec 28, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Happy B-Day one more time from me Yen haha lol ....
> 
> W.T.F Andrew knows Chinese lol .. Oh Oh oh is Google translator haha





Tammy Wolfe said:


> I think Andrew mentioned once that he was taking Chinese. If he's even close to being accurate, then I'm impressed.
> 
> Yen, I hope you still aren't at work now!





yen_saw said:


> haha Albert, that probably explain the '伟大'的日子 --&gt; Great day? But is the thought that counts!


I do know some Chinese!  I just have no way of writing in the characters from my phone, I can type the pinyin if that will help  google translator is terrible, sorry  .....albert do you kno it?

Thanks Tammy!  I really want to become fluent, it'll take many years!  

Despite it being wrongly worded, I mean it Yen!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Yen, u r as young as u feel!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> ..... How long should it take if laid 11-11? I'm starting to worry, but usually larger species will have a longer incubabtion time, so I'm not sure
> 
> .....


The ooth takes a long time to hatch, sometimes as long as 3 months. Don't give up just.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I do know some Chinese!  I just have no way of writing in the characters from my phone, I can type the pinyin if that will help  google translator is terrible, sorry  .....albert do you kno it?
> 
> Thanks Tammy!  I really want to become fluent, it'll take many years!
> 
> Despite it being wrongly worded, I mean it Yen!


I was teasing you Andrew  Pin Yin makes it so much earsier to type Chinese. It is not an easy language you have done well


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2012)

My B'day cake


----------



## gripen (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazing cake!


----------

